
Donald Trump acts to cut prescription drug prices in US - coronadisaster
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-53534950
======
hereme888
Trump lowers drug prices with the agreement of pharmaceutical companies, then
the media and a group that lobbies on behalf of pharmaceuticals whine and
critizie. Insane bias.

